# Power inverter help



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a 2008 palomino pop up. Yesterday the AC quit running and tripped the breaker on the inverter I noticed the breaker was hot and the inverter fan was not running, so I put a box fan to blow on the inverter and reset the breaker allowing me to at least have AC all night. This morning the inverter fan decided to start running while the box fan was still blowing on it. Should I just replace the inverter or is it possible The AC was working hard and made the breaker over heat? Also my 12v lights are not working when not plugging into 110 but my battery is fully charged. What are y'all a thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

are you positive that you have an inverter, and not a converter?


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Your right sorry, it is a converter my fault.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

on a converter, the 120 circuit is basically a pass through circuit, turning the 120 volt to 12 volt is where the work is done and it needs a fan, also while charging the battery, perhaps the battery is on its last leg, the charger is built in to the converter, and may be over heating the converter, heat with in the converter can possibly cause the breaker to turn off, i would test the battery, make sure it is full of water,


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

I will check the battery out, its not very old. Im just confused as to why my AC breaker was getting so hot and the inverter fan was not running like it should, but like I said in the first post it eventually kicked on after I had to run a box fan on the conver box in order to keep in cool enough to not trip the breakers.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

I feel your pain & confusion but do not know anything about your pop up trailer. :headknock I do have some limited knowledge of RV electrical systems & will try to help









1. Your air conditioner quit working, which circuit breaker tripped ?
Are the AC & Converter circuit breakers close to each other?


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

SeaIsleDweller said:


> I have a 2008 palomino pop up. *Yesterday the AC quit running and tripped the breaker on the inverter ??? *I noticed the breaker was hot and the inverter fan was not running, so *I put a box fan to blow on the inverter and reset the breaker *allowing me to at least have AC all night. This morning *the inverter fan decided to start running *while the box fan was still blowing on it. Should I just replace the inverter or is it possible The AC was working hard and made the breaker over heat? Also* my 12v lights are not working when not plugging into 110 *but my battery is fully charged. What are y'all a thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





SeaIsleDweller said:


> I will check the battery out, its not very old. *Im just confused as to why my AC breaker was getting so hot* and the *inverter fan was not running like it should*, but like I said in the first post it eventually kicked on after I had to run a box fan on the conver box in order to keep in cool enough to not trip the breakers.


^
*I'm just confused as to why my AC breaker was getting so hot* 
Check for loose connections/corrosion and or replace breaker. You said it was a hot day, the power line system you were plugged into may have been operating at or near max capacity & providing lower line voltage to your trailer, this could have been a contributing factor especially in a RV park. Additionally, your AC, Converter & breakers, if original equipment, are at least 9 years old. Iâ€™ve seen them last from 2 minutes to 20 years.

*I'm just confused as to why the converter fan was not running like it should. *Has your cooling fan always run continuously in the past? Check make & model, if yes, replace fan motor or converter.
Most converters have an internal thermal switch that turns the converter "cooling fan" *on when it gets hot* & *off when it cools down*. This keeps the "cooling fan" from running continuously. Some models have a thermal overload circuit that shuts the converter off until it cools down. You can test the converter *output voltage* by using a volt meter set to 12vdc, plug in converter & take a reading across the battery terminals. Should read about 13.6 +/- .3volts

*my 12v lights are not working when not plugging into 110 but my battery is fully charged. What are y'all thoughts?*
If your 12vdc lights are not working with battery power, start at the battery & inspect the connections, trace the positive wire leading into the trailer, somewhere between the battery & the 12vdc fuse panel there could be an inline micro re-settable circuit breaker or fuse. some pop ups have switches to interrupt 12vdc power while the trailer is stowed for travel to prevent accidental battery discharge or worse. 

Good Luck:clover:


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for your help/info. The converter/breakers are in the same panel I will pull it out and check for loose wires next time I get a chance to pop it up. The fan has always ran previously when plugged in. What your saying about low voltage from the park makes sense it was a full house and I'm sure everyone was cranking the AC. As for as I know it is original equipment, may not be a bad idea to just go ahead and repalce it anyways.

This is pretty much the exact same one that I have currently, but the fan is located on the top instead of the front.

https://www.amazon.com/WFCO-WF-8735...r=8-1&keywords=wfco+30+amp+rv+power+converter


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

^
There is a chance your converter also shut down from a overload condition. After checking connections etc I'd hook trailer up to power & let everything run for a while before replacing parts or my next outing.:smile:

I'm not familiar with your specific cabinet installation so if you decide to replace the converter make sure you have good ventilation airflow for the cooling fans location.


----------

